# Night train Praha-Warszawa



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello guys, I need your help.

I'm planning a trip to Praha and Warszawa in february, and there are very cheap tickets to get to both cities from Amsterdam. The plan is to go to Praha with the cheap CNL, then to Warszawa by night train, and then back to Amsterdam with the cheap EuroNight.

The problem is the trip between Praha and Warszawa. There is a nighttrain leaving Hlavni Nadrazi at 21:24 and it arrives at Warszawa Zachodnia at 7:19 next morning. I have a few questions about this train:
- is it still running in February? My travel planner doesn't go any further than december this year.
- how much are the cheapest tickets? (I don't mind to sit all night)
- is there a discount for students under 26?

Hopefully you can give me some useful advice


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Verso, very helpful. You again


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> Thanks Verso, very helpful.


I know.  See, I know sth!


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Timon91 said:


> Hello guys, I need your help.
> 
> The problem is the trip between Praha and Warszawa. There is a nighttrain leaving Hlavni Nadrazi at 21:24 and it arrives at Warszawa Zachodnia at 7:19 next morning. I have a few questions about this train:
> - is it still running in February? My travel planner doesn't go any further than december this year.
> ...


I checked trains between Praha (I don't know what is named their main station) and Warszawa Centralna (main station in Warsaw), and I found two direct trains:
- 10:06 - 18:40 Euro City which is more expensive but newer, and
- 21:24 - 07:25 fast train, for sure cheaper but slower, less safer and older.

You'll for sure find it in whole next year because they aren't seasonal trains. Your planner doesn't let you check a timetable because it can be changed until February.

It's better to check prices when the new timetable will be published.

There are some discounts also for students but I'm not able to give you any details especially that you aksed for the international trains.

This website can be useful for you: http://rozklad-pkp.pl/bin/query.exe/en?

I hope it will help you.

You chose not the best period to visit this part of Europe because of the weather. Nevertheless, have a nice trip.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I know it's not the best time of the year to travel, but I don't mind cold and snowy weather. 
The main problem is that I need to book quickly, in order to get these cheap tickets. I checked the website, but you can only search until the 13th of december. Yesterday I called the Czech Railways, and the lady told me that in February only the EuroCity will run. I might wait until the new timetable is published, otherwise I'll just skip Warsaw and visit it another time.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Ursyn said:


> You chose not the best period to visit this part of Europe because of the weather. Nevertheless, have a nice trip.


I've been to Poland and Czech Republic pretty much in every season and with all kinds of weather, and IMO winter is the best period by far to visit them.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

What I thought was that it's:
- cheaper, low-season
- beautiful (if there is snow)
- not as busy as in the other seasons
- interesting to visit a city in winter, I've never done a winter city trip.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Federicoft said:


> I've been to Poland and Czech Republic pretty much in every season and with all kinds of weather, and IMO winter is the best period by far to visit them.


Okay, maybe Poland and Czech Republic look good in the winter time but rather you can't say that about cities with melting snow when it's cold and day short. When you add naked trees, whole image doesn't look so good. I would rather say that every other seasons is better but it's only my opinion. 


@Timon91 maybe it's cheaper but only things like a hotel reservation. I haven't noticed any differences in prices between winter and other seasons in Warsaw.

No one gives you a 100% guarantee that you'll see snow. You can be sure that you'll meet less people on the streets because no one likes to walk when is cold. Visiting cities in the winter time can be nice but you must have a little bit of luck.

Have you checked cheap flights? Maybe it will be a good solution?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2003)

Timon91 said:


> What I thought was that it's:
> 
> - beautiful (if there is snow)
> .


exactly, if there is a snow, nowadays winter looks more like autumn, snow is very rarely scenery, usually it's gray....


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

no snow yet...


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I visited Vienna last february, very grey as well, but still beautiful.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm serious when I say be careful. This is one of the most dangerous routes in all of Europe. I rode from Prague to Krakow and from Krakow to Warsaw to Berlin both on night trains just over a month ago. You'll probably get a warning about the bandito's. Make sure all of your valuables are locked up and sleep tight with your bags. Below is the warning I got when I was on the train along with 3 Aussies.


Train Travel Safety Tip
*
Try to avoid night trains, especially on lines that connect Warsaw or Kraków with Prague, Budapest, or Berlin. Theft is rampant on these trains, and staying awake or traveling with a friend sometimes is no help: many travelers have reported a scam in which groups of thieves board the night train and pass canisters of sleeping gas beneath the doors of train compartments. Travelers pass out, then wake to discover that they have been robbed.*

http://www.letsgo.com/travel/eastern-europe/essentials


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Try through bahn.de, train timetables for Europe

http://www.bahn.de/international/view/nl/index.shtml


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Thanks for the link. I found a couple of other connections, and I send an email to the Czech Railways to ask how much tickets are 

@CrazyCanuck: I will take your reply very serious. In another night train I was also warned to watch out for thieves during the 10 minute stop in Salzburg.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

What kind of precautions can you actually take to protect yourself against those train robbers?


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

judging from the tip gas mask and AK47 would do:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2003)

Timon91 said:


> What kind of precautions can you actually take to protect yourself against those train robbers?


you should travel during the day, avoid night trains

here you can find trains that goes during the day
http://rozklad-pkp.pl/bin/query.exe/en?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, but if travelling in a night train, what precautions can be taken?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Usually there are no locks on the couchettes but there are on these trains with a warning sticker, keep it locked at all times. Never leave the cabin with nobody in it. 
Get a small lock for your backs and keep them locked. Stuff anything that is not in those bags in your shirt, not your pockets. I used my smaller backpack as my pillow, so that helped. However, if they gas the cabin, none of that matters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2003)

Timon91 said:


> Thanks, but if travelling in a night train, what precautions can be taken?


Try not to fall asleep my advice is: do everything to travel during the day


----------



## eSop (Jul 1, 2007)

maxWroc said:


> Try not to fall asleep my advice is: do everything to travel during the day


take it serious Timon91. Especially if you are going to travel alone.


----------



## Ka-8 (May 4, 2004)

I'd also give up travelling by train at night, especially as a foreigner. Take maybe a very early morning train or take a bus, I won't believe there are none. Maybe try getting to Cesky Tesin by an early train from Praha, then just walk to the Polish side, to the train and bus station and go further by train or bus depending on your preferences. From Cieszyn it shall be not hard to get to Bielsko-Biala, Katowice or Krakow (especially Bielsko-Biala and Krakow worth seeing), from where you can take further train for Warsaw. Getting from Cesky Tesin train station to the Cieszyn's one means up to 30 minutes of walk, and Cesky Tesin / Cieszyn is a very nice town itself...  You can also look for a route Praha > Ostrava and changeover there for Warsaw during daytime which is possible I believe (check it simply on the internet - the timetables are available there), however if You want to save money the option with walking on foot over the border may be more affordable.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for your reactions 
I'm not travelling alone, but I've discussed it with my mate and we decided to just visit Praha, and leave Warszawa for another time. Too risky, because we prefer travelling through the night.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Chicken:lol:

I travelled Prague-Warsaw route on a night train just last year and had no problems whatsoever! 

But hey, I've travelled by train in Bosnia, so NOTHING fazes me anymore:lol:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^We also cancelled Warsaw because the direct night train doesn't run anymore in february; it stops after december 14.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ there will be a new timetable since 15th December. This train will probably run but You can't be sure


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I called the Czech Railways and I was told it would stop running. Maybe she was wrong, I don't know.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ Maybe there will be another train since 15th December


----------

